# Non ci posso credere, che siamo stati così fortunati



## Horny (23 Novembre 2015)

*Non ci posso credere, che siamo stati così fortunati*


passati 2 mesi dall'inizio delle medie,
e mi pare che abbiamo trovato una scuola ben organizzata
e insegnanti molto validi.
persone non solo competenti, ma che davvero si interessano agli alunni a 360.
Per lo stipendio e il trattamento che riserva loro lo stato, c'è davvero da ringraziarli.
e mi spiace non poter citare la Scuola.....


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Novembre 2015)

Sono tante le realtà come quella che descrivi. Checchè se ne dica in giro 


Felice per te.


----------



## Horny (23 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sono tante le realtà come quella che descrivi. Checchè se ne dica in giro
> 
> 
> Felice per te.


infatti anche alle scuole elementari, 
sempre statali e di periferia,
avevamo insegnanti molto valide.
(edificio cadeva a pezzi, letteralmente...ma vabe'...)
ma tifi inter?
non ricordo, ho come l'idea che tu sia toscana


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> passati 2 mesi dall'inizio delle medie,
> e mi pare che abbiamo trovato una scuola ben organizzata
> e insegnanti molto validi.
> persone non solo competenti, ma che davvero si interessano agli alunni a 360.
> ...


ci sono spesso brave insegnanti. alle volte è il sistema che non va e genitori un po' rompini che pensano che i loro figli siano i migliori e non accettano i rimproveri degli insegnanti...Anche in questo caso la classe ci rimette.
Mi auguro che proceda tutto bene


----------



## Horny (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ci sono spesso brave insegnanti. alle volte è il sistema che non va e genitori un po' rompini che pensano che i loro figli siano i migliori e non accettano i rimproveri degli insegnanti...Anche in questo caso la classe ci rimette.
> Mi auguro che proceda tutto bene


e mi sa che sono pure io rompina, perché mi preoccupo troppo.
comunque è verissimo, che bisogna accettare i rimproveri e volgerli in maniera produttiva.
in questo mio figlio è ancora a volte carente.....


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Novembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> non ricordo, ho come l'idea che tu sia toscana


No, no. Sono terrona, anche se amo tantissimo la Toscana 





> e mi sa che sono pure io rompina, perché mi preoccupo troppo.
> comunque è verissimo, che bisogna accettare i rimproveri e volgerli in maniera produttiva.
> in questo mio figlio è ancora a volte carente.....



Troppo spesso (secondo me) i genitori interferiscono nelle attività didattiche, anche scendendo in dettagli che non rientrano nelle loro competenze, creando confusione nei ragazzi che, sentendosi spalleggiati di default, alzano oltremodo la crestina. Può capitare l'ingiustizia, ma se anzichè scendere in campo armati di tutto punto,  i genitori parlassero con i figli, li allenerebbero alla frustrazione e li abituerebbero alla risoluzione dei problemi intima e personale trasmettendo il messaggio fondamentale che l'insegnante è lì per aiutarli a crescere di concerto con la famiglia, e non come entità a se stante, magari da combattere.


----------



## Horny (23 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> No, no. Sono terrona, anche se amo tantissimo la Toscana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


qua era il figlio...che rischiava di armarsi di tutto punto contro la fantomatica ingiustizia 
la madre, che lo aveva già fatto alla propria epoca, glielo sconsigliava.
per fortuna che ha trovato professori molto intelligenti....


----------

